

The result of 48 hours of programming at StartupWeekend - jaredbrown

I've been spending my weekend working with a great group of developers and designers at StartupWeekend Indianapolis. For those who aren't familiar StartupWeekend is where a bunch of developers, designers, etc. get together, pitch ideas, and then get into groups and spend the rest of the weekend working on making an idea into working product. What we've come up with is a play on Foursquare for eating and drinking where instead of simply checking in you can say what you had at a restaurant.<p>We just launched minutes ago and would love to get the Forrst community on the site and giving feedback.<p>http://eatdrink.it<p>Note: This site is designed to be used from a smartphone, but will work on a desktop/laptop.
======
proexploit
The Forrst community? Is that relevant and I'm missing something or you wrote
this there and then copied it to HN?

------
iworkforthem
clickable: <http://eatdrink.it/>

